# Good deal???



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I purchase a couple boxes of pre-primed 9mm luger shells for $9.99 per 100.

The shells are marked RG 9x19 07....Are these Radway Green nato's or what?

How are these compared to other manufactures brass shell casings?
If they are not up to par with other companies I'll just load them for the range.


----------

